# What to do with Master Bedroom? Pics!



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like you have a good plan for what to do, I think it will look fantastic !


----------



## wrango (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for the replies so far. I don't know how to pick a theme. I want it inviting, comfortable, warm, cozy.. all that stuff that a bedroom should be. 

Can anyone provide insight on the ceiling color and wall/trim colors?

I really want to start this project (within a week) and will probably begin with the ceiling.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Our ceiling is paneled and it makes the house so dark I'd hesitate to do the ceiling unless you have a huge room with tons of light.
Instead, what about a HUGE headboard, six feet tall, on that wall as a focus. It doesn't have to be a traditional headboard attached to the bed. It can be mounted on the wall and made out of just about anything. Even an awesome piece of artwork on that wall would work. I just see that wall as the main focus of the room.


----------



## wrango (Jan 31, 2012)

Blondesense - Thanks for the input. I agree it could make the room look dark, but the white planks were also an option, which I believe would open up the room by adding definition to the ceiling.

I like your idea of putting something large on that wall. At one point I was looking at large decorative mirrors (like 10'x6'), but I abandoned that idea. Does that seem like a good idea to revisit, aside looking at head board options?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

When I need inspiration, I go steal it.

Have you tried Google Image? Type in something like "unusual headboard", "unique headboard", "weird headboard" and see if there is anything that grabs you.
You have a blank slate. I would definitely go outside the box.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How big is this room? What kind of furniture are you planning on?


----------

